# PTSB Regular Saving Rates



## TRS30 (4 Apr 2013)

I was talking to PTSB on Tuesday and the guy I was speaking to said they are reducing their regular saving rate to 3% however he didn't seem to be sure when this was happening. 

Anyone else heard this or know when it is coming into effect?


----------



## Lightning (4 Apr 2013)

Thanks for posting this. 

Historically, PTSB have always posted news of rate changes 2 months in advance on this webpage here. There is nothing on that page currently. 

Historically, PTSB have also always advertised rate changes 2 months in advance in the Indo. I don't check the Indo every day but on days I have checked I have not noticed a rate change advertisement. 

Hence, it would appear, if PTSB are following historically methods of communicating rates, that the rate change is at least 2 months down the track. 

I will contact PTSB to see if there are any pending rate changes and see what they say.


----------



## irbx (4 Apr 2013)

CiaranT said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Historically, PTSB have always posted news of rate changes 2 months in advance on this webpage here. There is nothing on that page currently.
> 
> ...



Hi just see it in today's independent Regular saver account from 3.5% to 3% did notice date it would start from as dont actually have a account with them


----------



## Lightning (4 Apr 2013)

Thanks. I will try and get my hands on a copy of todays Indo to see all the Permo further rate changes. 

Were there other rate changes in the Indo avert? Anyone willing to take a photo of the advert and share all the changes?

Shame on PTSB for not putting the rate change pre-announcement on their website. Does "back to basics" mean not updating their website?


----------



## Lightning (4 Apr 2013)

Got the details.

Online Regular Saver rate is only rate that PTSB are changing this time. 

New 3.00% rate applies from 5 June 2013.


----------



## TRS30 (5 Apr 2013)

CiaranT said:


> Got the details.
> 
> Online Regular Saver rate is only rate that PTSB are changing this time.
> 
> New 3.00% rate applies from 5 June 2013.



Thanks Ciaran. 

The impression I got from the person I spoke to was that it was happening in the next few days so good to know I will still get the 3.5% rate as hope to have all sorted next week. 

I assume that is the 21 day notice online regular saving account you are talking about?


----------



## TRS30 (5 Apr 2013)

Now I am confused!!!

The Best Buys have KBC 3.5% as the best saving rate, isn't the PTSB one the same?

Also I see PTSB have two online saving accounts, one is a 21 day notice, what is the difference between these two? One seems to pay 2.85% and the other 3.5% (till June?)??


----------



## Boyd (5 Apr 2013)

TRS30 said:


> Thanks Ciaran.
> 
> The impression I got from the person I spoke to was that it was happening in the next few days so good to know I will still get the 3.5% rate as hope to have all sorted next week.
> 
> I assume that is the 21 day notice online regular saving account you are talking about?



No, why would you assume this? The 21 day one is  already down at 2.85%. You will have the 3.5% on the online one until June 5th, its a variable rate, youre arent locked in at 3.5% just because you open the account before the change


----------



## Boyd (5 Apr 2013)

TRS30 said:


> Now I am confused!!!
> 
> The Best Buys have KBC 3.5% as the best saving rate, isn't the PTSB one the same?
> 
> Also I see PTSB have two online saving accounts, one is a 21 day notice, what is the difference between these two? One seems to pay 2.85% and the other 3.5% (till June?)??



I assume best buys were updated to reflect the fact that althought both KBC and PTSB regular savers have same interest rate, the PTSB one will drop soon so the KBC one is "better".

As you say, the 21 day one pays less interest for a start. Also you need to give (21 days!!) notice for a withdrawl on the notice account and finally while the 3.5% one is only available online, the 21 day one is available in branch as well.


----------



## gipimann (5 Apr 2013)

The Regular Saver account has a maximum deposit of €1000 per month, another difference from the 21 day notice Savings account.


----------



## TRS30 (5 Apr 2013)

username123 said:


> No, why would you assume this? The 21 day one is  already down at 2.85%. You will have the 3.5% on the online one until June 5th, its a variable rate, youre arent locked in at 3.5% just because you open the account before the change



At the time of my post I wasn't aware that there were two different online account so assumed it was the 21 day one Ciaran was talking about. 



username123 said:


> I assume best buys were updated to reflect the fact that althought both KBC and PTSB regular savers have same interest rate, the PTSB one will drop soon so the KBC one is "better".
> 
> As you say, the 21 day one pays less interest for a start. Also you need to give (21 days!!) notice for a withdrawl on the notice account and finally while the 3.5% one is only available online, the 21 day one is available in branch as well.



I have a lump sum to invest as well as regular savings. I don't want to put everything with one bank so will have the crunch the numbers between them all on both lump sum and regular savings.


----------



## Boyd (5 Apr 2013)

I would just go with the best rates. You dont need to keep both lump sum and regular saver in the same bank......


----------



## TRS30 (5 Apr 2013)

username123 said:


> I would just go with the best rates. You dont need to keep both lump sum and regular saver in the same bank......



The best rates for what I am looking for both seem to be with KBC. 

The amounts I'm talking about are less than €100K however would like to spread keep them separate in these uncertain times.....


----------



## Boyd (5 Apr 2013)

Well as it stands, the best reg saver (after June 5th) will be KBC.

For lump sum, what about the 2.75% Nationwide UK Ireland account? Instant access allowed once, 30 day notice otherwise.......


----------



## Lightning (5 Apr 2013)

To address a few of the points above ...

PTSB have finally updated their website with the rate change on their Online Regular Saver account. 

KBC are top in the best buys because they offer the best rate with no announced cuts. There is no point is someone choosing the PTSB rate over KBC when PTSB are about to cut their rate. 

The rate change is only with the PTSB Online Regular Saver account and not the PTSB 21 Day Notice Account.


----------



## seantheman (5 Apr 2013)

EBS worth a look for regular saver as well, ok at 3.10% it's not as high as KBC but it is fixed for a year. So if KBC follow PTSB and drop their variable regular saver rate then EBS may turn out to be the best.


----------

